# Teamspeak3 Port nicht offen



## Feanwulf (23. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich nutze noch ISPCONFIG2 in der aktuellen Version. Dort habe ich mittels der Firewall die Ports für Teamspeak3 freigeschaltet:

TS3  Fileserver    30033     tcp    ja
TS3 Server    9987    tcp     ja
TS3 Server    9987    udp    ja
TS3 QUERY    10011    tcp     ja
TS3 License    2008    tcp    ja
TS3 Server    47115    udp     ja  

der Queryport klappt auch ich kann per putty und 10011 auf den TS3 Queryserver verbinden.

Allerdings klappt die Verbindung nicht über den TS3 Client - in meiner Syslogdatei steht:

----
Mar 23 20:48:47 web-ng ntop[30693]:   **WARNING** Host [dmeine.ip.daten] sent UDP data to a closed port of host [web-ng2:47115] (scan attempt?)
----

Wenn ich iptables -L eingebe um mir die offenen Ports anzuschauen scheint der Port 47115 aber offen zu sein:

PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:9987
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:10011
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:2008
ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:9987
ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:47115
DROP       icmp --  anywhere             anywhere


Mit Teamspeak2 habe ich die Probleme nicht - Irgendeiner eine Idee? 

PS: Geht mit Port 9987 auch nicht!


----------



## planet_fox (23. März 2010)

und was meint 


```
netstat -tap
```


----------



## Feanwulf (24. März 2010)

mit netstat -tap zeigt er mir wunderbar die offenen Ports (TCP) an auf ndie aktuell ein Dienst hört - ich muss aber UDP öffnen für Teamspeak.

Ich werd nachher mal die Firewall deaktivieren und schau dann weiter - irgendwer noch eine Idee?

in der bastille config sind die ports auch freigegeben:

TCP_PUBLIC_SERVICES="21 22 25 53 80 81 110 443 8767 14534 8770 51234 993 995 465 2812 3306 3784 3000 143 993 30033 9987 10011"
UDP_PUBLIC_SERVICES="53 8767 8770 3784 9987 47115"


----------



## Feanwulf (24. März 2010)

Problem gelöst die ts3server.ini war nicht korrekt konfiguriert. Man sollte darauf achten die gleiche IP-Adresse für alle Dienste einzutragen. Nach Neuinstallation ging es dann auch!


----------

